# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Η δική μου αυγοτροφή!!!

## mitsman

Αν και χρονια τωρα κανω σπιτικη αυγοτροφη, τα αυγοψωμα του Μητσου, την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης ομως φτιαχνω κατι δικο μου πιο ευκολοταιστο!

Τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιω προσωπικα καθημερινα για την δικη μου εκτροφη ειναι:

*3 αυγα βρασμενα 15 λεπτα
2 κουταλακια του γλυκου γυρη
2 κουταλακια του γλυκου ριζαλευρο
2 κουταλιες της σουπας νιφάδες βρώμης αλεσμένες
1 κουταλια της σουπας πτι μπερτ που τα εχω κανει σκονη
*
Διαδικασια παρασκευης της:

Αλεθω στο μπλεντερ σιγα σιγα να μην λασπωσουν, ενα ενα τα αυγα:



Και τα βαζω αλλεσμενα ενα καθε φορα σε ενα μεγαλο ανετο ταπερ στην παρακατω μορφη:



Στην συνέχεια προσθετω την γυρη και ανακατευω καλα:



Μετα ριζαλευρο και βρωμη:



Μετα το μπισκοτο, ανακατευω καλα και ειναι ετοιμη:






Μερα παρα μερα αλλαζω την μια κουταλια της σουπας βρωμης με μια κουταλια της σουπας με σκονη για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων!


Με αυτη την αυγοτροφη ταιζω καναρινια καρδερινες φλώρια και cockatiel!

----------


## Peri27

Πολυ ευκολη!!Σκεφτομαι μηπως την επιχειρησω για τα κιτσομωρακια που θα ρθουν!!! ομως γυρη δεν ξερω που θα βρω  :Confused0013:  Ευχαριστουλε πολυ!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

τι αποδοχη εχει Δημητρη?
απλη γρηγορη και για τους δουλευταραδες η παιδια που δεν εχουν πολυ χρονο ειναι οτι πρεπει!!  :Happy: 
αντι για πτι μπερ μπορουμε να βαλουμε και μια κουταλια του γλυκου μελι μαζι με φρυγανια χωρις αλατι και ζαχαρη που προτεινε ο Δημητρης(jk21) στις δικες του συνταγες!!!  :Happy: 
ετσι και θρεπτικα βγαινουμε καλυτερα αλλα και μειωνουμε το κακο που θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε στα πουλακια με το πτι μπερ και την ++++ ζαχαρη που εχει που δεν οφελη πουθενα!!
Μου αρεσε και σιγουρα θα την κανω!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Φαινεται πολυ καλη! Θα την δοκιμασω αυριο, που τελειωσε η προηγουμενη αυγοτροφη (στην ουσια ψιλοκομμενο αυγο με jkmax και τριμμα σουπιοκοκκαλου ηταν) και ελπιζω να τους αρεσει!

Σε ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη!

----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα σε ευχαριστουμε!!! θα την δοκιμασω σιγουρα, εχουμε και αυγα απο το χωριο θα γινει super.   


*Περι σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα θα βρεις γυρη.

----------


## mitsman

Οσοι δεν δινεται ασβεστιο αλλιως ,μπορειτε να τριψετε και σουπιοκοκκαλο στην αυγοτροφη! Οπως και οποιοδηποτε αλλο συμπληρωμα!

Ειναι γελοια ευκολη αυτη η αυγοτροφη, καθημερινα την φτιαχνω.... και το εννοω!


Απο την στιγμη που βαζουμε γυρη ειναι ανουσιο να βαλουμε μελια Σεραφειμ.... ειναι κλασσης ανωτερη η γυρη!
Αν δεν θες να βαλεις μπισκοτο βαλε μια κουταλια της σουπας φρυγανια τριμμενη!


Η αποδοχη απο τα πουλια ειναι τρομακτικη, ειδικα οταν εχουν μικρα.... για την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης καθως και του απογαλακτισμου ειναι κορυφη!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι πολυ το πτι μπερ στο μιγμα και αν αντικατασταθει ,καλο ηταν να ειναι απο επιπλεον νιφαδες βρωμης και λιγο μελι και οχι κουταλια του γλυκου ,γιατι περα απο καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα αναμφιβολα που εχει ,δεν παυει και αυτο να ειναι σακχαρο ! σαν τροφη για τυχον υπαρχοντες μυκητες ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα 

η παρουσια φρεσκου αυγου και μαλιστα σε σημαντικοτερη ποσοτητα σε σχεση με την αμυλουχα βαση ,την κανει θρεπτικοτατη και εφοσον εχει αποδοχη απο τα πουλια ,στην μορφη καπως πιο μεγαλων κομματιων απο ενα αυγοψωμο ,ειναι μια χαρα !

----------


## xarhs

μητσαρα εισαι φοβερος........!!!!!!!!!!!!!

στη ζηλεψα..............χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!

εμενα αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι τα αυγα που εβαλες............... δεν ειναι εμποριου...!!!!!!!!

μπραβο που προσεχεις πραγματικα τι υλικα βαζεις , και τι ταιζεις τα πουλια σου...!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Ευχαριστούμε!!! Πολυ καλη και γρήγορη ιδέα!!!! Να σαι καλα Δημήτριε!!!!

----------


## geog87

παιδια την εχω φτιαξει...μπορω να πω με βεβαιοτητα η καλυτερη αυγοτροφη των Βαλκανιων...μη πω της Ευρωπης...τι αυγοψωμα jk-αυγοτροφες κλπ κλπ... 
mits-eggfood!!!!!respect!!!!!!!

(mitsman τα αυγα ειναι βιολογικα???εγω βαζω απο μεταλλαγμενες κοτες...λες να εχω προβλημα???)

----------


## mitsman

Τα αυγα οταν δεν ειναι εμποριου θελουν παρα πολυ καλο βρασιμο και να μην βαζουμε ποτε το τσοφλι!

----------


## xarhs

> Τα αυγα οταν δεν ειναι εμποριου θελουν παρα πολυ καλο βρασιμο και να μην βαζουμε ποτε το τσοφλι!


μητσαρα 10 χρονια που εχω καναρινια και ταιζω αυγα που δεν ειναι εμποριου δεν επαθαν τιποτα....

και ακομα με το τσοφλι τα ταιζω.........

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τα αυγα οταν δεν ειναι εμποριου θελουν παρα πολυ καλο βρασιμο και να μην βαζουμε ποτε το τσοφλι!


Γιατι Δημητρη?

----------


## mitsman

Οταν θα παθεις θα κλαις.... οχι γιατι επαθες, γιατι στο εχω πει... χαχαχαχαχααα

----------


## mitsman

> Γιατι Δημητρη?


Γιατι κινδυνευουμε απο σαλμωνελωση!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη γιατι τοσα πολλα χρονια δεν επαθα τιποτα?

και εξηγησε για ποιο λογο το λες.............

γιατι εγω τα αυγα πολλες φορες δεν τα ειχα βρασει καλα..........

θα κλαιω αλλα θα πρωτο πλοιο να ρθω εκει γιατι με γρουσουζεψες............... χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## geog87

παιδια επειδη ξερω θα σας πω μια ακομα αληθεια που ο φιλος μας ο mits δεν λεει...αυτα ολα τις συνταγες τις σαλμωνελες κλπ...του τα μαθαινει η Βικυ σαν διατροφολογος-διαιτολογος που ειναι...ξερει τι λεει o mitsman!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Γιατι κινδυνευουμε απο σαλμωνελωση!


Και με τα αυγα του εμποριου δεν κινδυνευουμε? Ποια η διαφορα αυτα του εμποριου με αυτα απο τις κοτες μας?

----------


## mitsman

Πολλες φορες παει η σταμνα στη βρυση μια φορα θα σπασει!!!!

Πολλες φορες αυτο που κανω ειναι να ανακατευω αυγοψωμο με αυτη την συνταγη... για να ειναι πιο αφρατη!!!! αλλα τωρα που εχω μικρα μονο αυτη δινω!!!!!!

----------


## orion

> Γιατι κινδυνευουμε απο σαλμωνελωση!


*
Τι είναι η Σαλμονέλωση;
*Είναι λοίμωξη που  οφείλεται στο βακτήριο σαλμονέλα. Τα πρόσωπα που μολύνονται από τη  σαλμονέλα εμφανίζουν διάρροια, πυρετό, κοιλιακούς πόνους, μετά από 12  ώρες ως τρεις μέρες από τη μόλυνση. Τα συμπτώματα διαρκούν από 4 μέχρι 7  μέρες και περνούν στις πιο πολλές περιπτώσεις μόνα τους. Η διάρροια  όμως μπορεί να είναι τόσο σοβαρή που να προκαλέσει επιπλοκές που  απαιτούν νοσοκομειακή περίθαλψη.
*Πως κολάει η Σαλμονέλωση;
*Η σαλμονέλα ζει στο έντερο των ανθρώπων και των ζώων (και των  πτηνών). Μεταδίδεται με τη λήψη τροφής (συνήθως μοσχαρίσιο κρέας,  κοτόπουλο, γάλα, αυγά, αλλά και οποιοδήποτε τρόφιμο, ακόμη και λαχανικό)  που έχει μολυνθεί από περιττώματα ζώων. Μπορεί να μεταδοθεί και από  άπλυτα χέρια μολυσμένου προσώπου που έπιασαν το τρόφιμο. Πολλά κοτόπουλα  και άλλα πτηνά μεταφέρουν την σαλμονέλα ακόμη κι αν δείχνουν υγιή. Το  καλό πλύσιμο των χεριών είναι απαραίτητο αν έρθουμε σε επαφή μαζί τους.  Επίσης η μόλυνση μπορεί να προέλθει από τα περιττώματα κάποιων  κατοικίδιων ζώων που έχουν διάρροια. Τέτοια κατοικίδια είναι οι χελώνες,  τα ερπετά και τα φίδια. Το καλό βράσιμο κατά το μαγείρεμα σκοτώνει τη  σαλμονέλα.
*Πρόληψη
*Μαγείρευε και τρώγε καλά ψημένα τα κοτόπουλα, τα αυγά και το  μοσχάρι. Μην καταναλώνεις προϊόντα που περιέχουν ωμά αυγά και μη  παστεριωμένο γάλα. 
Πλύνε καλά, αμέσως, με σαπούνι τα χέρια και τις επιφάνειες που ήρθαν σε  επαφή με κοτόπουλα και ωμά κρέατα. Πλύνε τα χέρια σου μετά από επαφή με  κοτόπουλα πτηνά ή άλλα κατοικίδια.
Το γάλα της μητέρας είναι ασφαλές για το μωρό και επίσης του προσφέρει αντισώματα για τη σαλμονέλα. 
Δεν υπάρχει εμβόλιο για τη σαλμονέλα
http://www.nsph.gr/?page=salmonelosikentra

ΚΑΙ

*Πού οφείλεταιη νόσος – Αίτια - Παράγοντες που την πυροδοτούν* Η νόσος οφείλεται στα αναερόβια βακτηρίδια τις  σαλμονέλλες. Για να προκαλέσουν τροφική δηλητηρίαση πρέπει τα τρόφιμα  που θα καταναλωθούν να περιέχουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες βακτηρίδια ανά  γραμμάριο. H μετάδοση της νόσου γίνεται με την κατανάλωση μολυσμένης  τροφής ή και νερού. Αναλυτικά η σαλμονέλωση μπορεί να προκληθεί από:



*Πώς να προφυλαχτείτε από τη νόσο - Πρόγνωση* 1. κατανάλωση μη μαγειρευμένου ή ατελώς μαγειρεμένου κρέατος,
 2. κατανάλωση μη παστεριωμένου γάλακτος και γαλακτοκομικών προϊόντων από μη παστεριωμένο γάλα,
 3. πόση μολυσμένου νερού,
 4. από χειριστές τροφίμων που είναι ασυμπτωματικοί φορείς,
 5. από πάγο που φτιάχτηκε από μολυσμένο νερό,
 6. από οστρακοειδή μαλάκια που διατηρούνται σε μολυσμένο με βακτηρίδια νερό.



Τα προληπτικά μέτρα που πρέπει να λαμβάνονται για αποφυγή των σαλμονελώσεων είναι τα εξής:

 1. Πλύσιμο των χεριών πριν και μετά από το χειρισμό τροφίμων.
 2. Καλό μαγείρεμα των πουλερικών, του χοιρινού κρέατος και των αυγών.
 3. Κατανάλωση παστεριωμένου γάλακτος και γαλακτοκομικών προϊόντων που έχουν τύχει κατάλληλης επεξεργασίας.
 4. Το προσωπικό που χειρίζεται τρόφιμα πρέπει να είναι υγιές και να
 αποκλείονται από την παραγωγή και επεξεργασία τροφίμων οι ασυμπτωματικοί φορεί
http://www.iatropedia.gr/medical/malady/283

*

ΑΡΑ*

Α) Δεν πιάνουμε ποτέ ωμά αβγά, πουλερικά κλπ και μετά ασχολούμαστε με τα καναρίνια μας, ούτε κόβουμε βραστά αβγά εκεί που ακουμπήσαμε (πριν απολυμάνουμε) τα ωμά αβγά... πλένουμε πρώτα χέρια πολύ καλά και πάγκο κουζίνα ή όπου ακουμπάμε τα διάφορα (π.χ. με ξυδάκι)...
Β) Βράζουμε τα  αβγά πάνω από 13 λεπτά και έτσι σκοτώνουμε το μικρόβιο της σαλμονέλας και άρα μπορούμε να τα  δίνουμε με το τσόφλι χωρίς φόβο...
Γ) Προφανώς ο mitsman μετέφερε με κάποιο τρόπο το μικρόβιο στα πουλιά του που μπορεί να μην ήταν με το τσόφλι ή δεν είχε τηρήσει κάποια από τα παραπάνω...

----------


## orion

Μπράβο για την ωραία και εύκολη συνταγή  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

> Γ) Προφανώς ο mitsman μετέφερε με κάποιο τρόπο το μικρόβιο στα πουλιά του που μπορεί να μην ήταν με το τσόφλι ή δεν είχε τηρήσει κάποια από τα παραπάνω...




χαχαχαχαχα αυτο πως σου ηρθε?????????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

βρε παιδια, εγω που τοσα χρονια ετρωγα ωμα μπιφτεκια επαθα τιποτα?

----------


## jk21

τα αυγα σου Χαρη ,μπορει εσυ να γνωριζεις οτι ειναι απο υγειεις κοτες (αν και η σαλμονελλα υπαρχει και χρονια μορφη ,οχι παντα ορατη και ενεργη ) .Ο Δημητρης λεει για τα αυγα που μπορει ο καθενας να προμηθευτει απο τον οποιοδηποτε μη επαγγελματια σε ενα χωριο ... εκει δεν ξερεις τι συμβαινει και πρεπει να παρεις ολα αυτα τα μετρα που λεει ο Χρηστος 

τα αυγα του εμποριου θα επρεπε συμφωνα με το νομο και ελπιζω να γινεται ,να περνανε απο υγειονομικους ελεγχους .Επισης ειναι χωρισμενα σε κατηγοριες .

Αυτα που φτανουν σε εμας με ειδικη σφραγιδουλα απανω ειναι της κατηγοριας Α και μονο .Καθαρα αυγα εξωτερικα ,οχι πανω τους σημαδια απο αιμα ,χωρις ραισματα κλπ 

τα καπως χειροτερα αλλα απο μη αρρωστα πουλια (ραισμενα ,λερωμενα κλπ ) πανε για αφυδατωση και δημιουργιας σκονης αυγου για την ζαχαροπλαστικη για τροφες ανθρωπων 

τα σπασμενα ,τα μολυσμενα κλπ που πανε;  εργασια για το σπιτι .....





πριν καποιους μηνες σας ειχα δωσει ενα λινκακι για σκανδαλακι αν θυμαμαι στη γερμανια 

παρτε και με καναδα 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manito...eed-iteam.html

συμβαινει και στα καλυτερα τα σπιτια καμμια φορα  ...

http://www.examiner.com/article/kayt...-contamination

http://www.poisonedpets.com/pet-prod...-food-recalls/

----------


## serafeim

μια του κλεφτη, δυο του κλεφτη, τρεις και τοτε θα την πατησουμε!!!
ενας αλλος τροπος μολυσνης ειναι ο διασταυρουμενος!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις πληροφοριες..................

παντως αυτα τα αυγα εχουν θρεψει γενιες για γενιες................ εγω θα τα βραζω τωρα που με πονειρεψατε σιγουρα καθε φορα πανω απο 15 λεπτα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μετά τα 15 λεπτά βράσιμο το αυγό πρασινίζει ο κρόκος αν το έχετε προσέξει !!! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό μετά για κατανάλωσει....


*Σήμερα αύριο τελειώνει η αυγοτροφή μου, οπότε ΜΙΤΣ θα δοκιμάσω την δική σου !! πτι μπερ μονο θέλω. μπισκότα Μιράντα κάνουν ??*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> πριν καποιους μηνες σας ειχα δωσει ενα λινκακι για σκανδαλακι αν θυμαμαι στη γερμανια 
> 
> παρτε και με καναδα 
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manito...eed-iteam.html
> 
> συμβαινει και στα καλυτερα τα σπιτια καμμια φορα  ...
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/kayt...-contamination
> ...



Οχι ενας κουκος  ουτε δυο δεν φερνουν την ανοιξη Δημητρη jk,
τα εξτιουντερ που επεξεργαζωνται ζωοτροφες δουλευουν με 160-180 βαθμους θερμοκρασια,τα αυγα στα μιγματα που θα επεξεργαστουν δεν πλενονται,ουτε μπαινουν χωρις τα τσοφλια,για πρακτικους λογους,
αποτελεσμα σαλμονελα σε ετοιμο προιον.(και στα καλυτερα σπιτια)
Στο κατσαρολακι πολυ μικροτερες θερμοκρασιες βρασμου.
Βαζετε "διαβολια και τριβολια" στην αυγοτροφη,τα τσοφλια τι τα θελετε,δεν αρκει ο κινδυνος απο τα σιουπιοκοκαλα?

Το ποσοστο επι της % καθοριζει αν ειναι αυγοτροφη ποιοτητος, η μπισκοτοειδη  συγκεκριμενης προελευσης,η μυκητοτροφη?

Το ρουψεν ειναι παρελθον, το τσοφλι ετσι και ετσι, η ζαχαρη αντιστεκεται ακομη.

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξ δοκίμασε το!!! Κ τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά!!! Οσοι έχετε λίγα πουλακια βάλτε ένα μόνο αυγο κ μείωστε όλες τις αναλογίες;!!!!!! 

Για εμένα το θεωρώ κάτι αναμεσα στα αυγοψωμα κ στο σκέτο αυγο!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα!! μολις την εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη σου και εγω για ολα τους αλλα χωρις την γυρη γιατι ξεμεινα. μεχρι και το gouldian την τσακιζει, εχουν πεσει ολα με τα μουτρα μεσα στις αυγοθηκες.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Πολυ καλη η αυγοτροφη φαινεται σιγουρα θα την φτιαξω!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εμενα την τσακιζουν κανονικα (εκτος απο το cockatiel που τρωει λιγο). Το μονο που αφηνουν ειναι λιγος κροκος και γυρη.. 

Σε ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα Δημητρη!

----------


## panos504

Την έφτιαξα και εγώ χθές το βράδυ , αντι για Πτι μπερ , έβαλα παιδικά μπισκότα Nestle (ποιό θρεπτικά και χωρίς ζάχαρι) , πρόσθεσα και λίγους σπόρους υγείας Camelina και Chia , Λίγο Nizer και έγινε χαμός . Την έδωσα σήμερα το πρωί 6:30 και σε 3 λεπτά κελαϊδάγανε όλα μαζί , αρσενικά - θυληκά , ένας χαμός . Να δω τι έμεινε το μεσημέρι αλλά από ότι είδα θα φάνε και τη θήκη αυγοτροφής. Ευχαριστώ για την συνταγή , απλή και ωραία.
Τα  πασχαλινά αυγά θα γεμίσουν την κατάψυξη  :winky:  , είναι και βαμένα με μπογιά ζαχαροπλαστικής  , ότι πρέπει !!!

----------


## jk21

το μερος των ασπραδιων που ειναι βαμμενο ,να το καθαρισεις οσο μπορεις 

http://www.deltiokairou.gr/news/vaps...?service=print


*Προσοχή στα Ε*
*Οι κωδικοί Ε, σύμφωνα με τον ελληνικό κώδικα τροφίμων και ποτών και την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία (οδηγία 94/36/ΕΚ αριθ. L237) αφορούν τις προσθετικές ουσίες στα τρόφιμα και οι κωδικοί από Ε100 μέχρι και Ε180 αφορούν χρωστικές ουσίες τροφίμων.*

*Απόλυτα ασφαλείς θεωρούνται εκείνες, που παράγονται από Κουρκουμίνη (Ε100)ή κιτρινόριζα και από αυθεντική χοχινίλη (Ε120), αλλιώς καρμινικό οξύ,ή καρμίνα. Δεν πρέπει να συνδέεται αυτή η απόλυτα φυσική ουσία που προέρχεται από εκκρίσεις είδους εντόμου από τις Κανάριες Νήσους και το Μεξικό με τη συνθετική χοχινίλη Α (Ε124) (αζόχρωμα), η οποία δεν εμπίπτει σ' αυτήν την κατηγορία.*

*Οι περισσότερες συμβατικές βαφές αυγών διαθέτουν ως κόκκινη χρωστική τη συνθετική χρωστική Ε122 (Αζορουμπίνη, Καρμοϊσίνη), που επίσης δεν εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία που προαναφέραμε. Μια εξαιρετικά καλή και απόλυτα φυσική βαφή παράγεται τέλος από χλωροφύλλες (Ε140) και χλωροφυλλίνες.
*

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Πανο!!!!!!! Χαιρομαι που ειχες τοσο αμεση ανταποκριση.... να θυμασαι οτι ειναι μια μαλακιά αυγοτροφή και υγρη και καθε μερα θελει ξεπλυμα η αυγοθηκη για να μην πιασει μουχλα.... σαν να ειχες βαλει αυγο δηλαδη!

το νιζερ ειναι υπερβολη.... ειναι ηδη μια πολυ "δυνατη" αυγοτροφη.... κια και καμελινα συμφωνω.... εγω βαζω και παπαρουνοσπορο.... οχι καθε μερα.... μια φορα στις 3 μερες περιπου βαζω σπορια!

----------


## panos504

> το μερος των ασπραδιων που ειναι βαμμενο ,να το καθαρισεις οσο μπορεις 
> 
> http://www.deltiokairou.gr/news/vaps...?service=print
> 
> 
> *Προσοχή στα Ε*
> *Οι κωδικοί Ε, σύμφωνα με τον ελληνικό κώδικα τροφίμων και ποτών και την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία (οδηγία 94/36/ΕΚ αριθ. L237) αφορούν τις προσθετικές ουσίες στα τρόφιμα και οι κωδικοί από Ε100 μέχρι και Ε180 αφορούν χρωστικές ουσίες τροφίμων.*
> 
> *Απόλυτα ασφαλείς θεωρούνται εκείνες, που παράγονται από Κουρκουμίνη (Ε100)ή κιτρινόριζα και από αυθεντική χοχινίλη (Ε120), αλλιώς καρμινικό οξύ,ή καρμίνα. Δεν πρέπει να συνδέεται αυτή η απόλυτα φυσική ουσία που προέρχεται από εκκρίσεις είδους εντόμου από τις Κανάριες Νήσους και το Μεξικό με τη συνθετική χοχινίλη Α (Ε124) (αζόχρωμα), η οποία δεν εμπίπτει σ' αυτήν την κατηγορία.*
> ...


Αν και μου μείνανε αρκετά δεν το ρισκάρισα , έβρασα φρέσκα για τα καναρίνια και τα πασχαλινά τα βάλαμε στην μέση με τον κουμπάρο μου και δοκιμάσαμε ένα μπουκάλι τσίπουρο !! :Party0016:

----------


## mitsman

Καθημερινα μαθαινω απο ολο και περισσοτερα παιδια οτι η αυγοτροφη εχει απιστευτη ανταποκριση στα πουλια!!!!!!

Πραγματικα και εγω εχω μεινει εκπληκτος!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλο και γρηγορο!!!! Δημήτρη βάζεις κανα έξτρα αυγο?? με τις αναπαγαρωγες???*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ηλια, ο Δημητρης ηδη ανεφερε στο αρχικο ποστ οτι η αυγοτροφη αυτη προοριζεται για πουλια σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση ::

----------


## mitsman

Ηδη εχει πολυ αυγο.... ειναι ενα και ενα για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο....!
Πραγματικα αξιζει!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σας το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ πως γίνεται μάχη για την αυγοτροφή!
Ο Δημήτρης τους γεμίζει τα μπολάκια στις 7.30 το πρωί και μέχρι τις 8 το βράδυ που πάμε τελευταία φορά να δούμε τι γίνεται τους τα έχω ξαναγεμίσει εγώ 2-3 φορές σίγουρα!
Είναι απίστευτο γιατί και πουλιά που δεν έτρωγαν, ειδικά κάποιοι απο τους παπαγαλους που ειναι πολύ περιεργοι με τη διατροφή τους, την τσακίζουν!

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτη ειναι η μονη αυγοτροφη που τρωει και το Gouldian μου. 

Αυτο ειναι μεγαλη ανακουφιση για εμενα, ειδικα τωρα που περναει και την πτεροροια του.  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βικυ.. κι εγω εχω εντυπωσιαστει με την αποδεκτικοτητα της αυγοτροφης στα πουλια μου!
Πριν καλα καλα βγαλω το χερι μου απο το κλουβι εχουν πεσει με τα μουτρα στην αυγοθηκη, ακομη και τα lovebirds που δεν δεχονται καθολου ευκολα τις νεες τροφες!!

Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι εγω κανω σκονη την γυρη πριν την βαλω στην αυγοτροφη γιατι δεν την δεχονται αλλιως.

----------


## Jonnakos

Με τετια αποτελεσματικοτητα πρεπει να παρεις πνευματικα δικαιωματα για την συνταγη χαχαχ

----------


## Gardelius

*Καθε πουλακι....εχει το " κουμπι " του!!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------

